# UK sellers SX Pro



## skweezer (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey all. 
Recently got myself a switch (literally 2 days ago) 
And looking at the SX pro however can’t find any UK sellers who have it In stock. 

Any one have suggestions for sellers who will.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Risingdawn (Jul 19, 2018)

Even the Chinese sellers are all out of stock, you'll be lucky to find a genuine UK seller that isn't just a front end of the Chinese company.

Best advice would be either just go straight to the Chinese, EBay or alternatively join a Facebook site such as:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2073025859628849/

and see if you can buy an un-needed Pro.


----------



## woodsey1982 (Jul 19, 2018)

If you are reasonably tech savvy you could order just the OS and a jig from ebay. You will need an extra device to flash the software on reboots though ( I use my android phone / PC ).


----------



## moonmonkey (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as OP. The xecuter jig is supposed to be decent quality, any recommended other ones in the UK from eBay etc?


----------



## skweezer (Jul 19, 2018)

woodsey1982 said:


> If you are reasonably tech savvy you could order just the OS and a jig from ebay. You will need an extra device to flash the software on reboots though ( I use my android phone / PC ).



It’s not about tech savvy. 
I have an iPhone so that’s not an option and having to connect to a pc each time seems like a lot of faffing just to boot into cfw. 
I’d buy a licence and use it temporarily however, it would be a waste of money as I’d want the SX pro dongle at some point anyway. 

I’m guessing xecutor are having production issues or are were not antipating the demand?


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jul 19, 2018)

from posts on the FB group, appears TX is awaiting the raw materials to produce these so I think from memory no stock till end of July before production can start etc, there are a few people selling them on there in the UK, but prices are easy double the original price, the ease of use is a sell for me, nice and easy and can swap into and out of SX OS when I want  anywhere etc


----------



## skweezer (Jul 19, 2018)

Ah right. I guess it’s just a waiting game then which is unfortunate but I suppose there’s not much else I can do at this point.


----------



## woodsey1982 (Jul 19, 2018)

skweezer said:


> having to connect to a pc each time seems like a lot of faffing just to boot into cfw.



Each to their own, I have my switch permanently in sleep mode so I only need to reboot when messing about with my SD card as I keep it in SXOS.


----------



## Spoda (Jul 19, 2018)

If you're new to the scene, remember that the new switches you buy could potentially be the patched ones (unhackable currently)

If your serial number starts with XAJ7004 then it's bad news!


----------



## skweezer (Jul 20, 2018)

If there’s anyone in the UK looking to sell if they have a spare one. 
Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

Never heard someone shipping from UK, but a lots of resells can do ship from FR, maybe you can try them


----------

